# M9a1???



## Mole72 (9 mo ago)

Is it safe to use a 96fs upper on an m9a1? Are the frames equal in strength?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They never made a 40 cal M9A1. I don't know. I'd go ask at the Beretta Forum and see if anyone ever did that before. With the added rail area, I would assume it is safe. But, I'd ask 1st


----------



## Willard (8 mo ago)

Mole72 said:


> Is it safe to use a 96fs upper on an m9a1? Are the frames equal in strength?


I know this is "late", but the "A!" has a larger "chin" on the Slide, so the 96FS will have a gap, of approximately 0.050" around the chin.

My arrival here, was for the "reverse" problem, of trying to use a "92A1" Slide assembly on a 96FS Frame.


----------

